# Squirrel Season 2022



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm getting the itch to get out in the woods for squirrel here soon! I have my air rifles sighted in and ready to go!


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Planning to take my youngest son sometime around the opening weekend. He’s almost as big as me at 15 already. Making him do the hunter safety training and get his own license this year instead of the apprentice.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

cant wait, love me some squirrel gravy and biscuits....home made buscuits that is


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm with you. Got the XLR squirrel rounds for the 20 gauge and the .22 is sighted in. They are hitting the hickories hard here in the SW. They should be on the them and the walnuts up until deer bow season begins.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

They're cutting the hickory by my house hard right now


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I can't wait. That's how I do most my deer scouting.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I bought the Ridge Runner Squirrel skinner and I'm anxious to use it for faster skinning and less hair on the squirrel.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

This is how I do my squirrels. We mostly only have big fox squirrels up here. This guy is hilarious.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

ya13ya03 said:


> This is how I do my squirrels. We mostly only have big fox squirrels up here. This guy is hilarious.


Do you remove the glands that they have under the front and back underarms? I usually do because I saw in a video once that it can make the meat taste bad.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

OptOutside440 said:


> Do you remove the glands that they have under the front and back underarms? I usually do because I saw in a video once that it can make the meat taste bad.


Always.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm ready! I have a squirrel killing machine for early season. A Mossberg bolt action with C-lect choke in 16 gauge. Can't hardly miss...


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

ya13ya03 said:


> This is how I do my squirrels. We mostly only have big fox squirrels up here. This guy is hilarious.


That's how my family does it also. I can clean a squirrel in about 2: minutes. Here is what I got last Friday 9-2-22. I knocked another one down but couldn't find it in the weeds. Maybe crawled off?


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

CFIden said:


> That's how my family does it also. I can clean a squirrel in about 2: minutes. Here is what I got last Friday 9-2-22. I knocked another one down but couldn't find it in the weeds. Maybe crawled off?
> View attachment 494579


They're some dang tough critters. I've lost many. I was deer hunting with my youngest son one day and we were watching a squirrel way up in the oak tree knocking nuts down. All the sudden he slipped and fell all the way to the ground without hitting one branch. This was a very very tall tree. Thing bounced when it hit the ground. We looked at each other and said "guess we got a squirrel". Went over after the morning hunt and he was no where around. Thing scurried off somewhere.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I saw the same thing while sitting in a tree stand while deer hunting. A squirrel was jumping from branch to branch and missed! That might have surprised me more than anything! It fell at least 30 feet to the ground, bounced about 2 feet in the air and then lay still. I figured if I didn't get a deer that day, I could still take a squirrel home. About 10 minutes later I heard a rustling in the leaves and it was the squirrel coming to. It wasn't dead, just knocked out. First thing it did once it got to it's feet was head straight for a tree and go right up it!

The next door neighbor buddy who introduced me to hunting, broke me in on rabbits because his Dad ran Beagles. I once asked him about squirrel hunting and he said he didn't like to. I asked him if it was because squirrel wasn't good to eat. He told me that squirrel was absolutely delicious, but they were a PITA to clean! He said their hides were like glued to them. Not like cleaning a rabbit at all! Now, my BIL cut his hunting teeth on squirrels at about 8 to 9 years old! This was in SE Ohio, Washington Co., and I've deer and turkey hunted the property with him. Seems to be all grey squirrels down there. To this day my BIL can bark like squirrel using just his mouth. He told me that buck squirrels are territorial. So, he just hides behind a tree and cuts loose with some aggressive barks, and here the males come, looking for what other squirrel might be trying to encroach on their territory.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Was a mighty warm one in the woods Saturday. 
I was nothing but a mule carrying gear around and nothing to show for it.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

HookBender said:


> Was a mighty warm one in the woods Saturday.
> I was nothing but a mule carrying gear around and nothing to show for it.
> [/QUOTE


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

HookBender said:


> Was a mighty warm one in the woods Saturday.
> I was nothing but a mule carrying gear around and nothing to show for it.


Yes, my dad went out Friday night and said he was soaked when he came out. He did get 1 squirrel though. Temps are looking better for next weekend.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

My squirrel hunt on Saturday turned into a deer scout and pawpaw hunt. Squirrels = 0 Pawpaws = 15. LOL!


----------

